# breeding question relating to pheromones



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

Well I was reading a pamplet writen from one of my teachers in this course I am taking. By what I understand that the action of scraping the two back paws after, and lifting the paw up durring "pottying" is a way to spread pheromones. I kept on reading the pamplet and noticed that it sayed "dogs that have been taking away too early from their mother might not display this behavior".. which made me think.. My dog which is now 1 year and 7 months does not do any of these. Could this be because he could have been taken away too early from his mother (that I might not know of), or could it be that he has been neutered early? What do you breeders think?

I do not want to get to off subject on the breeding forum, but is dragging the bottom on the ground is a way to spread pheromones or not? I thought it was a sign a worms. (I can't remember what type :headbang: i am so bad remembering things)
*
*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, the only anecdotal evidence I have is my only dog to scrape her paws after pottying was never really with her mother at all because the mother stopped producing milk and my dog, being the runt, was bottle fed rather than going to the surrogate. But she still scraped her paws all the time. I think it's just their way to mark and spread their scent. Some do it, some don't.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dragging the butt on the ground is a sign the anal glands need expressing. Where did the instructor get this information?


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jagers mother had issues with their birth and the surragate rejected the puppies when they were about 4 weeks. From then on they didn't have a dog mom just human moms But Jager does these behaviors all the time of course he's almost 2 and isn't fixed so maybe that is it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've always heard that the marking behaviour and scraping the ground with their feet after potties is more of a territorial marking behaviour, and associated with dominance (among dogs - not towards people). 

My spayed female of unknown background, and my male that stayed with the breeder for the first few months both do this - a spayed female would not be engaged in breeding behaviour - in her case, with the leg lifting and marking, it is more of a dominant/territorial behaviour.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Marking in males and increased peeing in the girls just before they come in and during their heat cycle is how they spread pheromones. The scraping of the back feet and marking are more dominance/territorial behaviors. Obviously in males their marking is done for both reasons. 


I have noticed males that are not very dominant don't mark. Friend has an intact male that is 4 and he has never marked.


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Dragging the butt on the ground is a sign the anal glands need expressing. Where did the instructor get this information?


I have no idea where he got this information. I am re reading the pamplet again, and it doesn't really make sience what he wrote. I want to ask him where he got this information from. When I read it I thought it could have been right because I got my dog from a bad breeder, and I didn't see him with his mother (stupid me) at the time I adopted him. They also wrote on the pamplet that it can be caused by dogs that have been undersocialized, believe me mine has been extremely socialized when he was around 8-12 weeks (even if he is fear aggressive).

You guys are making me think it has to be something to do with territory. Because thinking about it he never barks when he is in the house. Never becomes territorial of the backyard or anything. 

Now I am wondering if all I read in the pamplet is true! I am so happy you all are here!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think that marking, lifting the leg or scraping with the feet, is simply a dog's way of writing "Fido was here" in scent. It may or may not be territorial, as some dogs will do it away from their home territory and I don't think it means they are trying to stake a claim. Some dogs do it and some don't, and I'm not necessarily convinced that it means the dog is dominant.

And scooting usually means the rear end is irritated, either by anal glands, a wild hair, or what have you.


----------

